# VW T4 fusebox........



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I am fitting some electric windows to my MH and need to connect into the back of the VW fuse box.

The problem I have is I cannot get the box out, two clips either side at the bottom come off easily but then the right side seems loose but the left side is rock solid. 

Does anybody know the secret and is prepared to let me in on it?

John


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Ill just go and check jabber, be back in 1 hour

A


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks that will be great.

John


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

OK, had a look

I was writing a long description when I realised you had done everything correct with the little tags. There is a plastic shelf beneath the fuse box which pulls out forwards too?

I think you have to bend those metal legs outwards to pull the fuse box out they are quit flexible but strong.

Sorry no better answer jabber.
 
A


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks I will go and have another try!

John :?


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Sorry if I am too late with this but it may help someone else.

Yes you are correct, the little box covering the extra line of fuses does un-clip and slide out towards the drivers seat.

The main fuse box has two clips, (One each side) that rotate towards the front of the vehicle off two pegs. With these pushed forwards the fuse box assembly will slide up then backwards towards the drivers seat and then down to reveal the wiring side. I had to prise the left support towards the centre of the vehicle on mine to shift it. You may well find that you have to remove the reinforcing bracket which passes across the front of the relays before the box will come out.

Take care not to trap any wires when you replace the assembly in its brackets!

Good luck with the windows.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rod, great news for me, no you are not too late, I have not done the job yet so that information is invaluable!

As you know it is impossible to get a proper VW diagram, but I have perused over the Russek one which is pretty poor.

I was wondering if I could in fact use one of the '30' fuses for the windows, in the box on top, and one of the others which comes on when the ignition does to operate the relay. I don't know if you have any knowledge on this, but it would save me moving the fuse box, which seems pretty solid, but now you have told me what to do I am sure it will be OK.

(When the alarm man fitted the alarm I thank he must have half broken off one of the clips, so I went to VW to order one, not in stock, not in the UK getting one on back order - for a 21p clip! - amazing)

Once again many thanks and welcome to this great site!

John 8)


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry forgot to ask where is the clip for the top fuse box, please!

Many thanks,

John


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,

Retaining clip locations are as follows....

Lower cover is retained by a clip either side facing down. The clips prise downwards both at the same time whilst pulling the cover towards the rear of the vehicle.

The main fuse box is retained by a clip either side on the outer faces. You can see the left one (assuming your vehicle is RHD) by looking between the steering column shroud and the fuse mounting. On mine there is a brown framework around a multiple earth connector. the left retaining clip is just below that. It's light coloured plastic and in the closed position has two jaws visible around the fuse box chassis peg. You push the light coloured bit forward, it's hinged above and unclips from the peg. The right side is the same but you do it all by feel!

I can post some pictures on my site should you need more advice.

As for the wiring diagrams. All available in Robert Bentley manuals at www.rb.com (Sorry the T4 one is awaiting re-issue but help is there) or try https://erwin.volkswagen.de/erWinVW/ . There may be a hard copy of the Robert Bentley manual (£110) still available in the UK but it only covers up to 1999 I can try for you if you wish.

Cheers,

Rod.


----------

